
Ask HN: Can you create a “hacker news” email alert for defined keyword(s)? - markrankin
For example, I would like &quot;new&quot; posts with the keyword &quot;spatial&quot; to be sent to my email. I usually search through HN Search to do this. Here is an example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix=false&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story&amp;query=spatial
======
Kazooie_Bird
Markrankin, I understand that everyone has very different knowledge/experience
levels, but please research and become resourceful prior to posting a generic
"Can you create 'x'".

Think about the small pieces required to build what you want and then research
how to create those small pieces.

As an example since you want to pull specific pieces of information from this
site, research API tools. This process of investigation/creating a solution
will help you.

API Example:
[http://hn.algolia.com/api/v1/search_by_date?tags=story](http://hn.algolia.com/api/v1/search_by_date?tags=story)

Best of luck.

~~~
markrankin
Thanks for your help.

------
codeplea
F5Bot can do this easily.

[https://f5bot.com](https://f5bot.com)

------
detaro
[https://www.hnwatcher.com/](https://www.hnwatcher.com/) (found via google,
not a user myself)

~~~
ezekg
Been using this for the past couple years and it's a great service.

